# new arrivals coming friday!



## Viper56 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok so I promised I would not buy anymore but I saw on FB at tartan tarantulas, some tarantulas for sale at great prices and I couldnt resist, plus I found out the seller is staneywid and I love ordering from this guy 
I have ordered myself a p.muticus, h.gigas, b.boehmei and t.stirmi, plus getting a freebie 
Roll on Friday!!


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't u just hate waiting :devil:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha thats the 3rd cheap plug in the last week or two.....


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha thats the 3rd cheap plug in the last week or two.....



I thought it was just me that noticed : victory:


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

Viper56 said:


> Ok so I promised I would not buy anymore but I saw on FB at tartan tarantulas, some tarantulas for sale at great prices and I couldnt resist, plus I found out the seller is staneywid and I love ordering from this guy
> I have ordered myself a p.muticus, h.gigas, b.boehmei and t.stirmi, plus getting a freebie
> Roll on Friday!!


Can't wait to see pics! I have got a couple of T's coming from Tartan Tarantulas too this week  Great service from staneywid and the Tartan Tarantulas page on Face Book is great


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Just for clarification, StaneyWid received a temporary ban and if I remember correctly his ban expires Saturday.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Temporary Ban it is - if folk want to keep on putting the boot in then perhaps I should to? To tarnish and trying to ruin what someone does is just nasty and uncalled for, keep going and I am more than sure that I can instigate some of my own Bans.:whip:

Kato does not normally venture in this section so coming in here and seeing this has not pleased me. Now grow up folks and play nicely!!!!


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ what Kato said. We all left the playground years ago guys so let's all play once and drop spitting out the dummies. Or I'll stand on the chair and start singing kumbayah with my lighter out and I WILL force people into group hugs!!!


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

kato said:


> Temporary Ban it is - if folk want to keep on putting the boot in then perhaps I should to? To tarnish and trying to ruin what someone does is just nasty and uncalled for, keep going and I am more than sure that I can instigate some of my own Bans.:whip:
> 
> Kato does not normally venture in this section so coming in here and seeing this has not pleased me. Now grow up folks and play nicely!!!!



Yes boss


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Jonb1982 said:


> Oh my word, pissed with power what a sad clown


Nice edit mate, but to late.

And your problem is? Personally it is comments such as this which make some of you folk look exactly like what you are actually are - sad I believe is the word I am looking for.

As for Power, check your PM's you have a surprise from me.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

kato said:


> Nice edit mate, but to late.
> 
> And your problem is? Personally it is comments such as this which make some of you folk look exactly like what you are actually are - sad I believe is the word I am looking for.
> 
> As for Power, check your PM's you have a surprise from me.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oooh im excited, its like Christmas has come early


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Oooh im excited, its like Christmas has come early


I don't like the cut of you gib young man:crazy:


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Lol at the last.minute edit. Need to be faster next time. Now c'mon. Group hug people. Don't make me force you all into it:whip:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

SallyDragon said:


> I don't like the cut of you gib young man:crazy:


Haha I had to google that saying


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Lol at the last.minute edit. Need to be faster next time. Now c'mon. Group hug people. Don't make me force you all into it:whip:


No I dont I left it approx 8mins, if id wanted I would have changed it straight away


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Viper56 said:


> Ok so I promised I would not buy anymore but I saw on FB at tartan tarantulas, some tarantulas for sale at great prices and I couldnt resist, plus I found out the seller is staneywid and I love ordering from this guy
> I have ordered myself a p.muticus, h.gigas, b.boehmei and t.stirmi, plus getting a freebie
> Roll on Friday!!


Rarely now will I post anywhere except the pic section these days but would you let me know when you get your new additions, thinking of maybe buying from Sean in the future.



kato said:


> Temporary Ban it is - if folk want to keep on putting the boot in then perhaps I should to? To tarnish and trying to ruin what someone does is just nasty and uncalled for, keep going and I am more than sure that I can instigate some of my own Bans.:whip:
> 
> Kato does not normally venture in this section so coming in here and seeing this has not pleased me. Now grow up folks and play nicely!!!!





kato said:


> Nice edit mate, but to late.
> 
> And your problem is? Personally it is comments such as this which make some of you folk look exactly like what you are actually are - sad I believe is the word I am looking for.
> 
> As for Power, check your PM's you have a surprise from me.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well said, maybe you should pop in this section more often.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

SallyDragon said:


> I don't like the cut of you gib young man:crazy:


Jon is an acquired taste :lol2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

AilsaM said:


> Rarely now will I post anywhere except the pic section these days but would you let me know when you get your new additions, thinking of maybe buying from Sean in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you all behave yourselves I may even get on a chair and do a sexy dance.:2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> Jon is an acquired taste


It's just we haven't found anyone who likes _it _yet.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

kato said:


> Well if you all behave yourselves I may even get on a chair and do a sexy dance.:2thumb:


I do want to be good, but the consequences.........


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

kato said:


> Well if you all behave yourselves I may even get on a chair and do a sexy dance.:2thumb:


Jesus Simon don't do that, you'll just scare everyone :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Veyron said:


> It's just we haven't found anyone who likes _it _yet.


Boom boom, you performing all week?


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

kato said:


> Well if you all behave yourselves I may even get on a chair and do a sexy dance.:2thumb:


OI stop stealing MY job. Everyone knows I'm the official dancing distracter of rfuk:whip:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Boom boom, you performing all week?


If you're paying for it.


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Love how people from other sections just randomly come into this one and have a go at people whom they never/rarely speak to...

As for the whole "its not the playground" perhaps you should take a look at 18+ more closely, that section is full of bitching and back stabbing and yet nothing hardly ever gets done...


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

ojo said:


> Love how people from other sections just randomly come into this one and have a go at people whom they never/rarely speak to...
> 
> As for the whole "its not the playground" perhaps you should take a look at 18+ more closely, that section is full of bitching and back stabbing and yet nothing hardly ever gets done...


There is a difference between banter and abuse and some folk need to learn that. Just because someone has a temporary ban does not mean that others should put the boot in because that is just plain out of order.

And as for your comment about Over 18, well you really do not have a clue what goes on behind the scenes. Perhaps I should Police this section as much as I do the rest of the site to prevent this kind of "Outsider" attitude?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

well i have 4 ts and a couple scorps coming on friday as well by the same seller : victory: great service and willing to haggle to a cetain point with prices will let you no when there here


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

kato said:


> There is a difference between banter and abuse and some folk need to learn that. Just because someone has a temporary ban does not mean that others should put the boot in because that is just plain out of order.
> 
> And as for your comment about Over 18, well you really do not have a clue what goes on behind the scenes. Perhaps I should Police this section as much as I do the rest of the site to prevent this kind of "Outsider" attitude?


All anyone did on this thread was say it was a shameless plug for a banned member now set up on faceache, unless you have removed posts as well? Why the heavy handed approach and could you define abuse as you see it? I saw no abuse what so ever. Maybe Jons original post before the edit was whacking a nail on the head. You're a moderator, not the Gestapo and I say this without pejudice. A good idea to maybe not read too much in to what is said.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

ojo said:


> Love how people from other sections just randomly come into this one and have a go at people whom they never/rarely speak to...
> 
> As for the whole "its not the playground" perhaps you should take a look at 18+ more closely, that section is full of bitching and back stabbing and yet nothing hardly ever gets done...


For your information I ventured into this section as I WAS interested in started a collection, my daughter is very interested and was to get into the hobby. I never had a go at anyone, the backstabbing was for other people on here, I wont name & shame but you know who you are, it's pathetic and you quite frankly should be ashamed of yourself. Taking cheap shots at someone who's on a temporary ban is low. Nothing else to it, it's a complete liberty. But if the shoe was on the other foot & it was another member I'm sure certain folk would have something to say about that too.

This section lately HAS been like a playground, you can try to deny it all you want but everyone knows it's true. All the snidey comments, the baiting people into an arguement then editing your coments last minute, it's pathetic and it IS the kind of behavious seen on the playground. My 8 year old daughter shows more diplomacy than some I've seen on here lately. I stand by my statement of stop spitting the dummies out & grow up. 

And as for the 18+ section if you check my postings I post in there more than any other sections due to the fact it's good banter in there & no one has a bug up their :censor: and takes it in good jest, the way it's intended.

The whole "People from other sections coming in to randomly have goes at poeple" thing is rubbish and you know it. Someone feeling a bit afraid their wee clique is being infiltrated? The forum, apart from the 18+ which you need permission to get into for obvious reasons, is a collective. We're ALL supposed to be a community & help each other out, not being stuck up like I've seen so much in this section & the cliquey attitude is quite frankly disgusting, someone new comes along, tries to join in & you all ostrasize them.

The impression you're giving is that cause I don't own a invert I shouldn't be here, how am I supposed to learn if I don't research & THATS what I was here to do, but after seeing the attitude of some people here (if you're feeling that may be a dig at you maybe you should listen to your gut & rethink your attitude) is really off putting. I can't speak for everyone but I do know quite a few peop0le I have spoken to say they hate using this section because of the "group" mentality & being made to feel like an outsider, which is wrong. Thats NOT how a forum should be.

Now, rant over. Have a good think to yourselves.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

kris74 said:


> All anyone did on this thread was say it was a shameless plug for a banned member now set up on faceache, unless you have removed posts as well? Why the heavy handed approach and could you define abuse as you see it? I saw no abuse what so ever. Maybe Jons original post before the edit was whacking a nail on the head. You're a moderator, not the Gestapo and I say this without pejudice. A good idea to maybe not read too much in to what is said.


The point he was making was this is the 3rd or 4th time someones made a thread saying how happy they were with the user (who is on a temporary ban) and the same folk have just shot it down in flames with negitivity. But as usual, as on all forums, it all blows out of proportion & the popcorn & keyboard warriors break out.


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Careful Kris, that word will see you banned in a few moments...

I (and im assuming no-one else) cares what happens "behind the scenes" As Kris said, your heavy handed approach doesnt belong here. Jon retaliated in the manner that he felt right, doesnt mean he was right but its how he felt at the time. 

What is this "Outsider" attitude you speak of? Fine your a mod, but Pete is the mod of this section and he should be dealing with it accordingly with Grant. For you to come into a section you rarely frequent is, in my opinion, undermining our the two mods we already have.

PrincessBlondie, for a start the clique you refer to isnt real, what is real, is through time and time again this section gets at least 3 types of people come through, the first being the enthusiast, that no matter what (negative comments or the such) is said to them, they buckle down, do the research, get the invert(s) they want and carry on without the need to be accepted. 

The second person is the one who sees an invert that takes their fancy, they then buy the same invert on a whim and then decide that maybe researching how to keep it alive is important, and so, jump on here ask several questions that the answers are easily found on this very forum or elsewhere, then goes away never to be heard of again. 

The third type of person does it for some sort of status, "aww look how many inverts i have" or "look at how big my invert is, look, i bet it can eat this mouse." This person then constantly bombards this section with nonsensical crap that noone cares about.

Person number 2 and 3 will get help if they are patient enough, however, that help will also come with sarcasm and teasing. Person number 1, no matter if they become an expert in the field or they are learning slowly, the point of the matter is, they are learning. They are the ones who will always be welcomed into this section with open arms because this section needs more enthusiasts!

(Disclaimer: these points only reflect on the regular people to this section, this section, just as all the others, has its fair share of :censor: )


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

kris74 said:


> All anyone did on this thread was say it was a shameless plug for a banned member now set up on faceache, unless you have removed posts as well? Why the heavy handed approach and could you define abuse as you see it? I saw no abuse what so ever. Maybe Jons original post before the edit was whacking a nail on the head. You're a moderator, not the Gestapo and I say this without pejudice. A good idea to maybe not read too much in to what is said.


Are you sure that it was not an insidious comment backed up by the smiley? And at least Jon has been man enough to realise that he did step out of line and edit what he said and leave it at that - I have more respect for him than those whiners who have got themselves in trouble but just can't take it on the chin. The kind of behaviour that has gone on is totally unacceptable and needs to stop. Just because we have difference of opinions does not mean that we have to rebuke one another. You may well think I am heavy handed and "gestapo" like, but I would rather be that than let some folk get away with being Keyboard Warriors and Cyber Bullies as this is plain bad etiquette and needs dealing with before it escalates. Had those involved left it when I stepped in then perhaps I would of put these what I consider minor issues to the back of the pack and concentrated on other parts of the forum, however as some of you seem to think that you are above Moderation and RFUK Rules and Policies I feel that you will now be seeing a lot more of me.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

ojo said:


> Careful Kris, that word will see you banned in a few moments...
> 
> I (and im assuming no-one else) cares what happens "behind the scenes" As Kris said, your heavy handed approach doesnt belong here. Jon retaliated in the manner that he felt right, doesnt mean he was right but its how he felt at the time.
> 
> What is this "Outsider" attitude you speak of? Fine your a mod, but Pete is the mod of this section and he should be dealing with it accordingly with Grant. For you to come into a section you rarely frequent is, in my opinion, undermining our the two mods we already have.


I'm a Global Mod and have Modded longer than both of them.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

PrincessBlondie said:


> The point he was making was this is the 3rd or 4th time someones made a thread saying how happy they were with the user (who is on a temporary ban) and the same folk have just shit it down in flames with negitivity. But as usual, as on all forums, it all blows out of proportion & the popcorn & keyboard warriors break out.


All they said was another shameless plug though. Who gives a toss really. Stop living so vicariously and getting wound up about meaningless drivel because you turn in to one of those keyboard warriors trying to speak for people who can and do speak for themselves. 

Staneywid gave as good as he got. It is simple trolling. They do it, he did it and it'll likely continue, in all sections. Don't think or even try to tell us that this "cliqueyness" doesn't go on elsewhere because it does, it's well documented and talked about. It's a faceless bunch of people who have a computer and opinions and woe betide anyone who disagrees. It doesn't help when moderators wade in all "trolling's the disease and I'm the cure" Sly Stallone style, that just fans the flames and gets others backs up, righteously or not. Just let them play, life is easier that way and it's where happiness lives.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

well al let you all no when i get them on friday and how good or bad they are think some people are getting peed off as hes selling cheaper than other places 

i got a male female pair of chiles for £18 ment to be £20 but got 2 pairs cheapest else where is £25 almost £26 for a pair 

only time will tell if there good or bad to buy from


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

kato said:


> Are you sure that it was not an insidious comment backed up by the smiley? And at least Jon has been man enough to realise that he did step out of line and edit what he said and leave it at that - I have more respect for him than those whiners who have got themselves in trouble but just can't take it on the chin. The kind of behaviour that has gone on is totally unacceptable and needs to stop. Just because we have difference of opinions does not mean that we have to rebuke one another. You may well think I am heavy handed and "gestapo" like, but I would rather be that than let some folk get away with being Keyboard Warriors and Cyber Bullies as this is plain bad etiquette and needs dealing with before it escalates. Had those involved left it when I stepped in then perhaps I would of put these what I consider minor issues to the back of the pack and concentrated on other parts of the forum, however as some of you seem to think that you are above Moderation and RFUK Rules and Policies I feel that you will now be seeing a lot more of me.


I think you could have dealt with it better to be honest pal. A friendly pm instead of a direct challenge when you know it's likely to flare up in open forum, especially if you've seen it going on before as well. Being a moderator doesn't automatically qualify you as being right, it just means you're wrong with authority.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

kris74 said:


> All they said was another shameless plug though. Who gives a toss really. Stop living so vicariously and getting wound up about meaningless drivel because you turn in to one of those keyboard warriors trying to speak for people who can and do speak for themselves.
> 
> Staneywid gave as good as he got. It is simple trolling. They do it, he did it and it'll likely continue, in all sections. Don't think or even try to tell us that this "cliqueyness" doesn't go on elsewhere because it does, it's well documented and talked about. It's a faceless bunch of people who have a computer and opinions and woe betide anyone who disagrees. It doesn't help when moderators wade in all "trolling's the disease and I'm the cure" Sly Stallone style, that just fans the flames and gets others backs up, righteously or not. Just let them play, life is easier that way and it's where happiness lives.


Just come out and say it why don't you? It is simple, we have rules on RFUK that are very very simple and that eight year old's who use the site manage to go by without causing problems. Yet other's who think they know better such as yourself Kris set a bad example by coming up with Stallone type comments. How many times have I had to step in this Section over my years of Modding? Not many, yet you have the audacity to try and imply how this place should be Modded. Think again because you are well and truly in the wrong!!!!!

Please, do not tar and feather other users with your attitude as there are thousands and I mean thousands of RFUKers who have gone years without problem, it is just the small minority who ruin it for others.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

kris74 said:


> All they said was another shameless plug though. Who gives a toss really. Stop living so vicariously and getting wound up about meaningless drivel because you turn in to one of those keyboard warriors trying to speak for people who can and do speak for themselves.
> 
> Staneywid gave as good as he got. It is simple trolling. They do it, he did it and it'll likely continue, in all sections. Don't think or even try to tell us that this "cliqueyness" doesn't go on elsewhere because it does, it's well documented and talked about. It's a faceless bunch of people who have a computer and opinions and woe betide anyone who disagrees. It doesn't help when moderators wade in all "trolling's the disease and I'm the cure" Sly Stallone style, that just fans the flames and gets others backs up, righteously or not. Just let them play, life is easier that way and it's where happiness lives.


Oh sweety get down off your high horse for a minute & come talk properly like the grown ups we are supposed to be. 

It wasn't a shameless plug, it was someone saying they were happy about a purchase they were expecting soon, there's nothing wrong with that. I'm not a keyboard warrior, not in the slightest. I made no threats, I didn't name & shame like some who I could mention. I simply said you were all acting like a bunch of kids in the playground, which is true. All this "Clique" crap IS true & I know it for a fact cause I've been victim to it myself. As I said I tried getting help in this section but got nothing but what I can only refere to as a patronising manner, yes I'm aware it happens in other sections, but this is by FAR the worst & to be honest the modding in this section needs looked at as I see a lot of favorotism going on, more clique reference there. 

I'm well aware of what Staney is like, I know him in real life, not just on here. And yes I know sometimes some of the things he says can appear to be quite harsh (I've personally pulled him up for it before too) but thats just the Glasweigen way. They do tend to come across as brash. You cant punish someone for being themselves, thats morally wrong & utterly disgusting.

I honestly came here looking for advice but if you're all gonna adopt this attitude & freeze out anyone whos not in the in crowd I'll look into other sources. Getting sick of the keyboard warriors who think just cause theres a monitor infront of them they can be obnoxious & bully people, and before you start YES freezing people out of circles like I've seen with my own eyes on this section IS a form of bullying (and again before you say it, yes I know it happens on other forums, and other sections of this forum too, but its by far the worst in THIS particular section)

It honestly needs sorted out, this is going way too far now. Slating a guy who can't defend himself. What a wonderful bunch you are, says alot about this sites rep, have a think about that one.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

kris74 said:


> I think you could have dealt with it better to be honest pal. A friendly pm instead of a direct challenge when you know it's likely to flare up in open forum, especially if you've seen it going on before as well. Being a moderator doesn't automatically qualify you as being right, it just means you're wrong with authority.


Had I dealt with it how I was first asked to Mod RFUK a subtle PM would all it would of been. But Admin now like us to go down the official route which is what I have done - so blame GRB.:whistling2:


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

kato said:


> Are you sure that it was not an insidious comment backed up by the smiley? And at least Jon has been man enough to realise that he did step out of line and edit what he said and leave it at that - I have more respect for him than those whiners who have got themselves in trouble but just can't take it on the chin. The kind of behaviour that has gone on is totally unacceptable and needs to stop. Just because we have difference of opinions does not mean that we have to rebuke one another. You may well think I am heavy handed and "gestapo" like, but I would rather be that than let some folk get away with being Keyboard Warriors and Cyber Bullies as this is plain bad etiquette and needs dealing with before it escalates. Had those involved left it when I stepped in then perhaps I would of put these what I consider minor issues to the back of the pack and concentrated on other parts of the forum, however as some of you seem to think that you are above Moderation and RFUK Rules and Policies I feel that you will now be seeing a lot more of me.


If thats the way you look at it, then im afraid to say this but, i feel as though a lot more of the experienced keepers will head for facebook, where most of them reside just now. Then it will just be the blind leading the blind and even more anarchy to deal with.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

ojo said:


> Careful Kris, that word will see you banned in a few moments...
> 
> I (and im assuming no-one else) cares what happens "behind the scenes" As Kris said, your heavy handed approach doesnt belong here. Jon retaliated in the manner that he felt right, doesnt mean he was right but its how he felt at the time.
> 
> ...


ARghhhhhhhh stop editing Ojo you're frying my wee blonde brain lmao!!! I think I've answered you, then refresh & its like "Nope, try again!!!!! Its late, I've been up since 5am, up at 6am tomorrow, please by nice to my little brain before it jumps out the nearest window!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

kato said:


> Just come out and say it why don't you? It is simple, we have rules on RFUK that are very very simple and that eight year old's who use the site manage to go by without causing problems. Yet other's who think they know better such as yourself Kris set a bad example by coming up with Stallone type comments. How many times have I had to step in this Section over my years of Modding? Not many, yet you have the audacity to try and imply how this place should be Modded. Think again because you are well and truly in the wrong!!!!!
> 
> Please, do not tar and feather other users with your attitude as there are thousands and I mean thousands of RFUKers who have gone years without problem, it is just the small minority who ruin it for others.


It was a facetious remark meant light heartedly but none the less true. I didn't agree with your approach, simple. You didn't agree with someone else's appraoch and we both disagree with each others opinions on it. So I have an opinion on how you should conduct yourself as a moderator? So what, as I said. Just because you're moderating it doesn't make you right, you just played up to what was happening, showing a lack of control and frustration. Like you (mods in general) keep telling people, if there're issues take it to pm. I say the same to you, that was about the big and small of it, no need to get upset and start !!!!ing at me. I think in this there isn't anything wrong with my attitude or if there is then there is also room for improvement right across the board no?


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

PrincessBlondie said:


> ARghhhhhhhh stop editing Ojo you're frying my wee blonde brain lmao!!! I think I've answered you, then refresh & its like "Nope, try again!!!!! Its late, I've been up since 5am, up at 6am tomorrow, please by nice to my little brain before it jumps out the nearest window!


To be fair, you done it to me first, thats why i had to repay the compliment :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol its like people just dont like this guy lol kato is doing what he has to do as a mod think people forget mods are not payed and do it for the love /well being of the forum they dont have to put up with crap or the like 

all there doing is what the forum owner asks i think alot of people seam to think mods have or take sides/faviourtis (sp)

but they dont well most kato for one does not


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

kris74 said:


> It was a facetious remark meant light heartedly but none the less true. I didn't agree with your approach, simple. You didn't agree with someone else's appraoch and we both disagree with each others opinions on it. So I have an opinion on how you should conduct yourself as a moderator? So what, as I said. Just because you're moderating it doesn't make you right, you just played up to what was happening, showing a lack of control and frustration. Like you (mods in general) keep telling people, if there're issues take it to pm. I say the same to you, that was about the big and small of it, no need to get upset and start !!!!ing at me. I think in this there isn't anything wrong with my attitude or if there is then there is also room for improvement right across the board no?


Someone makes an insidious remark about another Forumite and they get rebuked for it and you say that I am not Modding correctly? So you think that this kind of behaviour should be left to continue?:crazy:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

At the end of the day we all choose who we buy from and tbh i would rather not. He hasnt done himself any favours on this forum and im sure he will be back soon laying into people as usual. There is a reason he got a ban. Better get that report button unstuck huh


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

ojo said:


> To be fair, you done it to me first, thats why i had to repay the compliment :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I only did it to fix a typo though lol. I typed "Shot" but cause i have long nails I missed the o & hit a certain key next to it (you can guess which one) so I had to edit as that language isnt allowed on this section :2thumb:


Now are we all playing nice now? Can I break out the group forced hugs or do I have to get the chair our & start singing?


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

selina20 said:


> At the end of the day we all choose who we buy from and tbh i would rather not. He hasnt done himself any favours on this forum and im sure he will be back soon laying into people as usual. There is a reason he got a ban. Better get that report button unstuck huh


Not his fault some people can't take a joke. That's their problem, not his. Banter is banter, some people just get a lil too whiney when they can dish it out, but can't take it back love :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Not his fault some people can't take a joke. That's their problem, not his. Banter is banter, some people just get a lil too whiney when they can dish it out, but can't take it back love :whistling2:


Its nothing to do with his jokes hes incredibly rude and backs it up by claiming its a joke. At the end of the day iv been here long enough to know who is an idiot and daily my list gets longer. Im sure the moderators get fed up with some of the absolute morons on this forum


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

kato said:


> Someone makes an insidious remark about another Forumite and they get rebuked for it and you say that I am not Modding correctly? So you think that this kind of behaviour should be left to continue?:crazy:


You're just making it up now. I said I thought you're approach to it was heavy handed and inflammatory. Simple psychology will tell you it will end up reactionary, which it did. I not once said they shouldn't be rebuked. Feel free to back track over the very recent conversation we just had or just cast your mind back 10 minutes and you'll see I said it could have been dealt with by pm. I hadn't at that point read your comment about admin wanting you to take the all guns blazing approach so I apologise for my slow typing. 

I'm not trying to start an argument with you but you need to check what I said Kato. I'm voicing an opinion as a forum member in exactly the same way others and yourself have done.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

In all honesty this is just turning into a big b!tching session now people. Best idea is just leave it alone, folk have said what they needed to say and its not gonna change anything. Opinions are like :censor:holes, everybody has one.

Going to bed, sweet dreams all!


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Its nothing to do with his jokes hes incredibly rude and backs it up by claiming its a joke. At the end of the day iv been here long enough to know who is an idiot and daily my list gets longer. Im sure the moderators get fed up with some of the absolute morons on this forum


He's not rude at all. He's Glasweigen love, I suggest you have a look into it. By nature the way they come across can be taken as brash. Why should he apologise or be punished for that? That's not his fault, thats like me being punished for liking Kit Kats. Its stupid. You need to retune your idiot-radar cause its way off.

Mine on the other hand is tuned to perfection & it just added another one to the list.

Sweet dreams


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

kris74 said:


> You're just making it up now. I said I thought you're approach to it was heavy handed and inflammatory. Simple psychology will tell you it will end up reactionary, which it did. I not once said they shouldn't be rebuked. Feel free to back track over the very recent conversation we just had or just cast your mind back 10 minutes and you'll see I said it could have been dealt with by pm. I hadn't at that point read your comment about admin wanting you to take the all guns blazing approach so I apologise for my slow typing.
> 
> I'm not trying to start an argument with you but you need to check what I said Kato. I'm voicing an opinion as a forum member in exactly the same way others and yourself have done.


Making it up? Simple psychology might make you want to actually read what you are typing. I only acted with what was in front of me and at the time for all to see - it wasn't just one person who reported and was upset by the comment. Let's just agree to disagree and hopefully just get back to abiding by the rules.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

kato said:


> Someone makes an insidious remark about another Forumite and they get rebuked for it and you say that I am not Modding correctly? So you think that this kind of behaviour should be left to continue?:crazy:


After reading all this I think.the correct way of moderating would have been to close the post 3 pages or so ago. I'm totally confused as to why you as a moderator didn't walk away instead of putting your oar in by making silly threats at someones silly comment in the beginning


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

stevemusson said:


> After reading all this I think.the correct way of moderating would have been to close the post 3 pages or so ago. I'm totally confused as to why you as a moderator didn't walk away instead of putting your oar in by making silly threats at someones silly comment in the beginning


Probably because hes sifting through the tonne of reports made on one thread which is a repeat of several threads set up to spark a reaction. We all know what Jon is like but from a moderator point of view on a member that doesnt post in other places i can see how it can be taken the wrong way. I imagine this thread will be closed like the others soon anyway.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

stevemusson said:


> After reading all this I think.the correct way of moderating would have been to close the post 3 pages or so ago. I'm totally confused as to why you as a moderator didn't walk away instead of putting your oar in by making silly threats at someones silly comment in the beginning


I will Close this now and you are welcome to PM me and say who I have made threats to?

Simon.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

kato said:


> I will Close this now and you are welcome to PM me and say who I have made threats to?
> 
> Simon.


Still no PM:whistling2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

PrincessBlondie said:


> He's not rude at all. He's Glasweigen love, I suggest you have a look into it. By nature the way they come across can be taken as brash. Why should he apologise or be punished for that? That's not his fault, thats like me being punished for liking Kit Kats. Its stupid. You need to retune your idiot-radar cause its way off.
> 
> Mine on the other hand is tuned to perfection & it just added another one to the list.
> 
> Sweet dreams


That has to be one of the most ridiculous replies/excuses Ive heard for a while. If we used that defence everyone would have an excuse.

There's no harm in a little banter, but its how our replies are perceived that results in action from moderators, your sex, age, creed or race are no excuse.

The correct way to sing someone's praises is via the trader feedback. Ive pm'd Sean suggesting that he uses that system. Arguments and accusations in threads are just never going to finish on a good note.


----------

